# Maria Bartiromo



## Redfish (Oct 23, 2016)

Just wondering if anyone else noticed her cleavage display at the dinner in NY.   It was quite distracting.

maybe not for you dems since most of you are gay or have sexual thoughts about Hillary.


----------



## eflatminor (Oct 23, 2016)

Nice gloves...


----------



## Penelope (Oct 23, 2016)

Her taking here glasses on and off was more of a distraction , but then again I'm a  female and I did note her cleavage and the backless dress of Melania, those Bishops probably enjoyed both. Seldom does one see anyone wear gloves like hers anymore.


----------



## Toro (Oct 23, 2016)

Breathless Maria


----------



## Redfish (Oct 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Her taking here glasses on and off was more of a distraction , but then again I'm a  female and I did note her cleavage and the backless dress of Melania, those Bishops probably enjoyed both. Seldom does one see anyone wear gloves like hers anymore.




horny bishops,  who would have guessed?


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 23, 2016)

There's been an intense investigation on this in another thread. Further analysis may be in order, we don't want to simply sweep these national scandals under the rug.


----------



## IcebergSlim (Oct 23, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Just wondering if anyone else noticed her cleavage display at the dinner in NY.   It was quite distracting.
> 
> maybe not for you dems since most of you are gay or have sexual thoughts about Hillary.



Brainless lardass isn't my type....


----------



## Rozman (Oct 23, 2016)

Saw that and also saw Rudy G ...
He did not look like a happy man.....

But it's understandable since his boss was making an ass of himself making history
getting booed and heckled at a Charity dinner ....


----------



## Redfish (Oct 23, 2016)

IcebergSlim said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering if anyone else noticed her cleavage display at the dinner in NY.   It was quite distracting.
> ...




I am quite sure she makes a lot more money than you do.   Brainless?  nope.   Lardass?  don't know, I haven't seen her from the rear.  Looks pretty good from the front though.


----------



## Redfish (Oct 23, 2016)

Rozman said:


> Saw that and also saw Rudy G ...
> He did not look like a happy man.....




Rudy was rightly pissed at being insulted by a mindless bitch.  He cares about his city and this country and knows that both are doomed if HRC becomes president.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Oct 23, 2016)

Joe Biden Did


----------



## Rozman (Oct 23, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > Saw that and also saw Rudy G ...
> ...



Let the butt hurt flow as you know Hillary could have been beaten...
By anyone but Trumpy!!!


Instagram video by Kenny • Sep 28, 2016 at 1:37pm UTC


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Oct 23, 2016)

I wonder what Putin said when he finally saw Marias Melons. He probably compared them to Hillarys sagging prunes


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 23, 2016)

Rozman said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...


No one but Trump can give it back to the devious bastards. Every other Republican as rolled over and begged "please don't hurt me".


----------



## Rozman (Oct 23, 2016)

Trump and his best feature ... His temperament...


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 23, 2016)

Rozman said:


> Trump and his best feature ... His temperament...
> 
> View attachment 94866



ABSOLUTELY!  You are 100% right!  And I'm f..king tired of establishment politicians that put their finger in the
air to see how the general public thinks AFTER the MSM biases the general public's thinking!
And the worst thing is dicks like McCain who are so f...king stupid.  He doesn't know YET even after 2008 that
the MSM is NOT HIS FRIEND! Nor do the general GOP like Ryan etc.... they keep stupidly thinking the MSM is
honest and unbiased!
ONLY Trump knows what most Americans know!
1) MSM donated 85% to Democrats in 2008!
In 2008  85% of the 1,353 (or 1,160 ) of the Senior executives, on-air personalities, producers, reporters, editors, writers and other self-identifying employees of ABC, CBS and NBC contributed more than $1 million to Democrats candidates and campaign committees in 2008, according to an analysis by The Examiner of data compiled by the Center for Responsive Politics.  
Obama, Democrats got 88 percent of 2008 contributions by TV network execs, writers, reporters

2) Nearly 4 times as many MSM reporters etc. are biased towards Democrats as GOP as these studies show!


 
Survey: 7 percent of reporters identify as Republican

NOW I've provided the FACTS about MSM bias and how this BIAS affects Americans that in turn the established
political crowd then bases THEIR actions on.... AND TRUMP knows this obviously bETTER THEN Ryan,McCain,et.al.!


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 23, 2016)

I'll bet almost all of the journalists claiming to be Independents always vote Democrat.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Oct 23, 2016)

Playboy is calling Maria for their annual "Naked and over 40 Hot White Women" issue


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 23, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Just wondering if anyone else noticed her cleavage display at the dinner in NY.   It was quite distracting.
> 
> maybe not for you dems since most of you are gay or have sexual thoughts about Hillary.



She wants a job on Trump TV.


----------



## Redfish (Oct 23, 2016)

Rozman said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...




BS, the dems and their compliant media would be doing the same to any GOP candidate. Trump is the only one capable of countering it.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 23, 2016)

Maria has long been on my list of talking heads that I would fvck.

I haven't seen her in a while, does she still have that irritating, nasaly voice or am I confusing her with Robin Meade?


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Oct 23, 2016)

The Owner of "My Pillow" wants to make a model out of her left breast.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2016)

She even overshadowed the boob Trump


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2016)

Hey, a few thousand dollars, and you too could have Maria's boobs.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Oct 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Hey, a few thousand dollars, and you too could have Maria's boobs.


but I dont have a few extra thousand to spare, but my bunny does


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 23, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> She even overshadowed the boob Trump



The old joke...

With Donald and Melania Trump as president and first lady, you get 3 phoney boobs in the White House.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2016)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > She even overshadowed the boob Trump
> ...



While Trump was speaking you had to make the choice of paying attention to the boob at the microphone or the two boobs behind him


----------



## Redfish (Oct 23, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > She even overshadowed the boob Trump
> ...




right, and with the Clintons-----------------an old pervert, a lesbian, and three sagging tea bags.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2016)

Let's just all vote for Alice Cooper.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Oct 23, 2016)

I wonder if Maria has a short staff to maintain her 38dd's.


----------



## kaz (Oct 23, 2016)

IcebergSlim said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering if anyone else noticed her cleavage display at the dinner in NY.   It was quite distracting.
> ...



You like ugly women? 

It's pathetic how liberal men can't find a conservative woman hot.  Liberalism is just all consuming for you


----------



## Tom Horn (Oct 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Hey, a few thousand dollars, and you too could have Maria's boobs.



They're real, loser.


----------



## kaz (Oct 23, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Just wondering if anyone else noticed her cleavage display at the dinner in NY.   It was quite distracting.
> 
> maybe not for you dems since most of you are gay or have sexual thoughts about Hillary.



Her follow up discussion was a hoot

Maria Bartiromo has a message for all of her followers


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, a few thousand dollars, and you too could have Maria's boobs.
> ...



Good grief, of course they aren't real.  Pretty much all of those women have had breast implants, moron.


----------



## Tom Horn (Oct 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Real as they get loser....eat your heart out.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Oct 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


what? there not real? say it aint so !!!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2016)

Rexx Taylor said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...



More than likely, not real.  Almost every woman on TV today has had breast implants.  Sorry.  I thought people already knew this.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...



What in the heck does that picture prove?  Why are you so upset about this?  It's not like she would ever let you touch her anyways.    Retard.


----------



## Tom Horn (Oct 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> More than likely, not real.  Almost every woman on TV today has had breast implants.  Sorry.  I thought people already knew this.



I believe I've played with more jugs than you have, but then who knows?   They're real...end of story.


----------



## IcebergSlim (Oct 23, 2016)

Redfish said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


So does Miley Cyrus....

Maria is an airhead.....

a few years ago some guy captured a video sequence of Maria prying her massive ass into an SUV.......it looks like her SEO service has managed to bury it......


----------



## IcebergSlim (Oct 23, 2016)

kaz said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Maria is an idiot and a lardass........nothing partisan about the objective truth, Kazzie....


----------



## Tom Horn (Oct 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It proves they lay naturally without a bra....something a carpenter's dream like you can't relate to.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...



Sorry, she's had plastic surgery.  Go cry about it.    Lol.


----------



## IcebergSlim (Oct 23, 2016)

And Kazzie?

I wouldn't hesitate to compare track records with you.....


----------



## IcebergSlim (Oct 23, 2016)

The woman is a beast....


----------



## Tom Horn (Oct 23, 2016)

IcebergSlim said:


> Maria is an idiot and a lardass........nothing partisan about the objective truth, Kazzie....



Damn, well there's the homo hobby's opinion of Maria....


----------



## Tom Horn (Oct 23, 2016)

IcebergSlim said:


> The woman is a beast....



If she were a "beast" she'd have fat arms....she doesn't....looks like you lose again.


----------



## Tom Horn (Oct 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Sorry, she's had plastic surgery.  Go cry about it.    Lol.



Appropriate smiley...you're GREEN with envy.


----------



## IcebergSlim (Oct 23, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> > The woman is a beast....
> ...



The woman is 49........a bit early for full blown bingo wings.......but those arms are far from lean......depending, of course, on how far out on the frontier you are staging your lonely vigil....


----------



## Lilah (Oct 23, 2016)

IcebergSlim said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > IcebergSlim said:
> ...




Are you really fat shaming a woman?


----------



## Lilah (Oct 23, 2016)

IcebergSlim said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > IcebergSlim said:
> ...



Are you rating a Trump scale?


----------



## IcebergSlim (Oct 23, 2016)

Lilah said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Are you stalking me?

Maria's ample girth is a matter of record....


----------



## IcebergSlim (Oct 23, 2016)

Lilah said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...



I would never have done Ivana or Marla....


----------



## Tom Horn (Oct 23, 2016)

She always dresses so conservatively it was good to see her let those babies out for some air.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2016)

Top 100 Celebrities Pics | Before & After | Cosmetic Surgery? | | Sydney4women.com.au


Tom Horn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, she's had plastic surgery.  Go cry about it.    Lol.
> ...



Not.  I think she's very attractive.  Of course, a women of her age has to make some changes to compete in order to keep her job in this shallow world.  I like her though.  She's sexy and smart.  So there.


----------



## Lilah (Oct 23, 2016)

IcebergSlim said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > IcebergSlim said:
> ...



You flatter yourself way too much
You are judging women for their looks and yet you criticize Trump for doing the same.  Hypocrisy thou name is IcebergSlim.


----------



## Lilah (Oct 23, 2016)

IcebergSlim said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > IcebergSlim said:
> ...



We all know that because those beautiful women would not allow you within 100 yards of their space.


----------



## Tom Horn (Oct 23, 2016)

IcebergSlim said:


> I would never have done Ivana or Marla....



Or any other woman for that matter.


----------



## Tom Horn (Oct 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Not.  I think she's very attractive.  Of course, a women of her age has to make some changes to compete in order to keep her job in this shallow world.  I like her though.  She's sexy and smart.  So there.



So you admit you lost the argument....better luck next time (not really but I have to fake some graciousness at this point).


----------



## IcebergSlim (Oct 23, 2016)

Lilah said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...



This is the part where I ask you to post some evidence and you start waffling...


----------



## IcebergSlim (Oct 23, 2016)

Lilah said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...



Far, far better looking women than Maria have asked me to sire their children.......


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Not.  I think she's very attractive.  Of course, a women of her age has to make some changes to compete in order to keep her job in this shallow world.  I like her though.  She's sexy and smart.  So there.
> ...



You wish, gramps.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 23, 2016)

Looks like tetherball material to me.


----------



## IcebergSlim (Oct 23, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> > I would never have done Ivana or Marla....
> ...



More than taken my bag limit...........AND yours......


----------



## Lilah (Oct 23, 2016)

IcebergSlim said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > IcebergSlim said:
> ...





IcebergSlim said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > IcebergSlim said:
> ...



Your previous posts should suffice.  But who wants to read them?


----------



## Tom Horn (Oct 23, 2016)

IcebergSlim said:


> Far, far better looking women than Maria have asked me to sire their children.......



Now you're getting into Amber-Alert territory.....


----------



## Lilah (Oct 23, 2016)

IcebergSlim said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > IcebergSlim said:
> ...



Some women are desperate.


----------



## Tom Horn (Oct 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I still got more snap than you could handle, dishrag.


----------



## IcebergSlim (Oct 23, 2016)

Lilah said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...



Pick any two you believe support your accusation.....


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...



Doubtful gramps.    Go back to your Andy Griffith show and your easy chair.  Much more your speed.


----------



## Tom Horn (Oct 23, 2016)

Lilah said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...



And under the mini skirt, some of them ain't women at all.


----------



## IcebergSlim (Oct 23, 2016)

Lilah said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...



I'm sure you are......


----------



## IcebergSlim (Oct 23, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> > Far, far better looking women than Maria have asked me to sire their children.......
> ...



Where do you see that, Doc?


----------



## Lilah (Oct 23, 2016)

IcebergSlim said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > IcebergSlim said:
> ...



No thanks, I'll pass.


----------



## IcebergSlim (Oct 23, 2016)

Lilah said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


_This is the part where I ask you to post some evidence and you start waffling...
_

Am I good or what?


----------



## Lilah (Oct 23, 2016)

IcebergSlim said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > IcebergSlim said:
> ...



My opinion is you are what.


----------



## kaz (Oct 23, 2016)

IcebergSlim said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > IcebergSlim said:
> ...



I see what you mean.  Intelligent people like you parrot the Democrat party agreeing with them on every issue for the same reasons and justify them with the same talking points.  Pure intelligence.

Patton:  If everyone is thinking alike, someone isn't thinking

That's you people in a nutshell


----------



## my2¢ (Oct 23, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> She even overshadowed the boob Trump



I don't care which side you support, that's funny!


----------



## IcebergSlim (Oct 23, 2016)

kaz said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Looks like your nursing a serious butthurt, Kazzie....

_I see what you mean. Intelligent people like you parrot the Democrat party agreeing with them on every issue for the same reasons and justify them with the same talking points. Pure intelligence.

_
Specifically?

(Would you prefer to just call a "Liela" on yourself?)


----------



## kaz (Oct 23, 2016)

IcebergSlim said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > IcebergSlim said:
> ...



What is your fag need to keep discussing emotions?  I don't give a shit how you ... feel .... and I don't give a shit what you think of how I feel.

Run along, gay boy


----------



## IcebergSlim (Oct 23, 2016)

kaz said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...




You Boldly Assert that I agree with the Democrats "_on every issue for the same reasons and justify them with the same talking points".
_

I ask you to offer a specific example of me doing so.

You insist that you don't care, and that I am gay.




Should there be a "QED" in there somewhere?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 23, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Just wondering if anyone else noticed her cleavage display at the dinner in NY.   It was quite distracting.
> 
> maybe not for you dems since most of you are gay or have sexual thoughts about Hillary.



Dude, fail. You don't make a thread like this w/o pictures.


----------



## kaz (Oct 23, 2016)

IcebergSlim said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > IcebergSlim said:
> ...



I said your obsession with how I feel is gay, faggot.  Try to keep up.  I don't give a shit how you feel, and I don't give a shit how you feel about how I feel.  Let's leave the emotions behind, OK, gay boy?


----------



## IcebergSlim (Oct 24, 2016)

kaz said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Kazzie,

If it hurts when you say stupid shit, don't say stupid shit....


----------



## kaz (Oct 24, 2016)

IcebergSlim said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > IcebergSlim said:
> ...



You telling me how I feel would be stupid shit.  Why don't you focus on the content?  You don't have any?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 24, 2016)

Hey!  Get back to the topic of Maria Bartiromo's boobs!


----------



## Redfish (Oct 24, 2016)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering if anyone else noticed her cleavage display at the dinner in NY.   It was quite distracting.
> ...




there are plenty of pics available.


----------



## Tom Horn (Oct 24, 2016)

Speaking of major rackage:


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 24, 2016)

Redfish said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Take the shame / Edit your OP. You know I call it how it is.


----------

